# Stallion ideas for this mare please!



## icestationzebra (5 April 2011)

Just starting to browse, although no immediate plans.

I'm looking for a stallion for my mare - she is big framed and stands at 16.3hh.  She is by Manhattan (Landgraf/Burgraff) and Mum's grandsire was Narcos.  I'd like something a bit smaller and lighter framed out of her.  She is a sweet person, very easy to do, willing, trainable and forward.  She can be a bit spooky and tense.  I'd want something brave, nice natured and laidback.  Temperament is the most important component - they don't have to be the next olympic prospect but some low level eventing and some BD with me.  A smart fun horse is how I would describe what I would be looking for.

I saw Chilli Morning at Belton and thought he was stunning, but he is very big!  I also liked Royaldik.  Very open to ideas on full tb's.  I don't have any stood up photos of my mare but these will give you an idea as to her stamp.  Conformation is pretty good, but perhaps a little short in the neck and straight through the hock.

Ideas please?


----------



## eventrider23 (5 April 2011)

I have a filly who is Manhattan on the dam side and whilst not as big built as your girl she is indeed of the more old fashioned WB type.  For her first foal she is going to Groomsbridge May I who is a nice refining TB who stands about 15.2hh and whose progeny are now starting to get out there competing and doing well....so he might be an idea for her for a TB stallion.  Another refining TB is Power Blade who is a true gem and coup to have in the UK now.

WB stallion wise, especially if you are looking for versatility and also the refining quality is El Thuder at Brendons who is a 7 yr old WB who is now winning Fox and 1.30's and age classes.  I used him on a WB x ISH mare are the results were outstanding...with this being the resulting colt:





He was 1st Premium as an eventer with the Futurity as a foal and yearling.  If you want a WB stallion I would look no further as his temperament is amazing and is passed on to his progeny.  I have frequently been cuddling him lying down in his box (you wouldn't guess he was a stallion) and the same was true for his son above and all other youngsters I have known by him.  In addition with his grandsire being Argentinus, you have the dressage influence thrown in.

Other refining stallions I can think of off hand would be Carousel (sire of 4 star eventers Quixotic and Carousel Quest), Future Illusion and also the TB stallion standing in Europe, Favoritas.

HTH.


----------



## cruiseline (5 April 2011)

What a nice stamp of mare, I would agree with El Thuder he has some stunning babies on the ground and certainly has proven that he can do the job himself.

If you are wanting to improve movement, you might consider my stallion Legrande too


----------



## icestationzebra (5 April 2011)

Thank you ER - that colt is stunning!  Thanks also for the comprehensive reply - really helpful.  I'll look at those suggestions for sure 

What is your Manhattan mare like temperament wise?  I only know one other offspring with an event pro who is super talented but a bit quirky - rider loves him though and is apparently an awesome XC horse.


----------



## icestationzebra (5 April 2011)

cruiseline said:



			What a nice stamp of mare, I would agree with El Thuder he has some stunning babies on the ground and certainly has proven that he can do the job himself.

If you are wanting to improve movement, you might consider my stallion Legrande too 

Click to expand...

Tell me more


----------



## cruiseline (5 April 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			Tell me more 

Click to expand...

You can check the two of them out here are the links

El Thuder

http://www.brendonpyecombe.co.uk/brendonstud/Thuder.asp

[Board guideline breach - content removed]


----------



## eventrider23 (5 April 2011)

My filly is lovely - she is actually Balougran Z x Manhattan x Grannus and so should be quite chunky when she fills out.  I actually bought her as a foal as a supposed problem horse (horrid story that some on here know and I can tell you about via PM if you like) but she has proved to be the sweetest thing in the world.  Genuinely incredibly loving and so so talented.  She is a bit possessive of food but not nastily and I would so the only problem we will encounter with her ridden wise is how laid back she is hence she will be crossed with lighter/forward going stallions.

As regards El Thuder and my colt....he was almost identical to dad and I am now awaiting a foal by him as well.  Am using El Thuder again this year as having had two by him I just love his foals.

Legrande is another who is simply jaw dropping.....definitely one worth a look too as his movement is jaw dropping.


----------



## jcwh (5 April 2011)

i know Grafenstolz is a WB stallion but is very blood-type.
he has an exceptional temp and does well in all 3 disciplines.
 only thing is that he's 16'2 so may be a bit big if you're looking to produce a smaller foal.


----------



## hippomaniac (5 April 2011)

I am using Larduc (kington langley Stud) this year I went to view him and was super impressed with him, wonderful temperament, has competed very Successfully eventing dressage and showjumping, my mare is 18hh so Something smaller is my aim also. 
Worth  looking at.


----------



## cruiseline (5 April 2011)

Well apparently I can suggest other peoples stallions, but I can't suggest my own TFC has removed part of my post 

If you would like more details PM me


----------



## jcwh (5 April 2011)

cruiseline said:



			Well apparently I can suggest other peoples stallions, but I can't suggest my own TFC has removed part of my post 

If you would like more details PM me 

Click to expand...


its ok, i love legrande (i shall perhaps someday use him ;P )
so i'll do the honors of posting his link:

http://www.lynairesportshorses.com/stallions_2/legrande/

he's got lovely movement, a good jump, PLUS a creme gene ;D


----------



## only_me (5 April 2011)

You could cross her with a connemara pony, which would get you something smaller and of a lighter but strong build? 

Templebready fear bui may be worth a look, or maybe bobby sparrow blue (grade a jumping pony) who won the connie puissance here


----------



## icestationzebra (5 April 2011)

cruiseline said:



			Well apparently I can suggest other peoples stallions, but I can't suggest my own TFC has removed part of my post 

If you would like more details PM me 

Click to expand...

Don't worry Cruiseline - I checked out the link before it went - I've noted him - thank you  He is stunning!


----------



## ritajennings (5 April 2011)

Legrand is lovey saw him at Stallion showcase, what a mover


----------



## seabsicuit2 (6 April 2011)

I would be wanting to cross her with a pure TB or 7/8 TB otherwise you would risk ending up with something too heavy and bulky.

Royaldik-His temperment/athleticsm is to die for. Very laid back and chilled but trainable, and jumps the moon.

Groomsbridge may I is also a super TB stallion- really stamps all his stock with good temperment, athleticsm and great confo- I know of no other TB sport horse stallion that stamps his stock/improves the mare so well.


----------



## Thistle (6 April 2011)

Have a look at Future Illusion. He is Trak x mostly TB. Very TB in type himself.

His sire is Fleetwater Opposition and dam line carries Criminal Law, Demonstrater and way way back Skippy (sire of Jumbo)


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 April 2011)

If you wanted a TB and eventer sire I really like 'One More Tiger'.

http://www.greatbrockhamhurststud.co.uk/onemoretiger.htm


----------



## maestro (6 April 2011)

Look on Stallion AI Services website, where Mill Law, Revolution and my own Weston Justice stand.  Not only proven eventers and Graded all now have proven stock on the ground.  Ideal for your type of mare.


----------



## icestationzebra (6 April 2011)

seabsicuit2 said:



			I would be wanting to cross her with a pure TB or 7/8 TB otherwise you would risk ending up with something too heavy and bulky.

Royaldik-His temperment/athleticsm is to die for. Very laid back and chilled but trainable, and jumps the moon.

Groomsbridge may I is also a super TB stallion- really stamps all his stock with good temperment, athleticsm and great confo- I know of no other TB sport horse stallion that stamps his stock/improves the mare so well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks SB - I loved Royaldiks movement, his technique over a fence and his attitude!  Do you think he would 'lighten' sufficiently?  Second person to suggest Groomsbridge May and I've had a look at him and he is a candidate for my list!


----------



## icestationzebra (6 April 2011)

maestro said:



			Look on Stallion AI Services website, where Mill Law, Revolution and my own Weston Justice stand.  Not only proven eventers and Graded all now have proven stock on the ground.  Ideal for your type of mare.
		
Click to expand...

Will do - and thanks


----------



## icestationzebra (6 April 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			If you wanted a TB and eventer sire I really like 'One More Tiger'.

http://www.greatbrockhamhurststud.co.uk/onemoretiger.htm

Click to expand...

He's rather lovely isn't he?  Will investigate.  Thank you


----------



## icestationzebra (6 April 2011)

Thistle said:



			Have a look at Future Illusion. He is Trak x mostly TB. Very TB in type himself.

His sire is Fleetwater Opposition and dam line carries Criminal Law, Demonstrater and way way back Skippy (sire of Jumbo)
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous isn't he?  Is this the stallion you have used Thistle?


----------



## icestationzebra (6 April 2011)

only_me said:



			You could cross her with a connemara pony, which would get you something smaller and of a lighter but strong build? 

Templebready fear bui may be worth a look, or maybe bobby sparrow blue (grade a jumping pony) who won the connie puissance here 

Click to expand...

I'd love a bit of pony blood - can't beat them for cleverness!  Perhaps that would be something to consider for this offspring once I have injected a bit a blood


----------



## seabsicuit2 (6 April 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			Thanks SB - I loved Royaldiks movement, his technique over a fence and his attitude!  Do you think he would 'lighten' sufficiently?  Second person to suggest Groomsbridge May and I've had a look at him and he is a candidate for my list!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think he would lighten up a WB mare very well, in the flesh you would think he is a pure thoroughbred. 
Speak to Liz who rides/competes Royaldik, she can't stop raving about him,about  what a lovely horse he is to ride/train and compete etc.


----------



## Luci07 (6 April 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			He's rather lovely isn't he?  Will investigate.  Thank you 

Click to expand...


If you are looking at One More Tiger in Betchworth, then would be worth your while to also go over to Ewhurst to look at Primo Pageant - another TB though he is 16.2. No preferences on my side but if you are down here might be worth looking. Another though (with no knowledge to back it up btw!) is that if you did come to Surrey and then went that way - the Billy Stud is near by as well and if they can breed event horses for Pippa Funnel might well be worth a look. Think they have had an open day shortly which I was trying to find out about.


----------



## Molly'sMama (7 April 2011)

wow , cruise line are these yours ? i especially love this colt, im guessing hes been sold by now. what faabb markings  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQq2duWDWZI&feature=player_embedded#at=30


----------



## cruiseline (7 April 2011)

Molly'sMama said:



			wow , cruise line are these yours ? i especially love this colt, im guessing hes been sold by now. what faabb markings  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQq2duWDWZI&feature=player_embedded#at=30

Click to expand...

I don't wish to hijack this thread, but no he is still available PM me if you require any further information, he is such a lovely boy


----------



## Simsar (7 April 2011)

You can't go far wrong with LG for movement but I'm not really say that out loud!!! 

Sarah x


----------



## cruiseline (7 April 2011)

Simsar said:



			You can't go far wrong with LG for movement but I'm not really say that out loud!!! 

Sarah x
		
Click to expand...

and athleticism  shhhhhhhh


----------



## ritajennings (7 April 2011)

And temperament !


----------



## Thistle (7 April 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			Gorgeous isn't he?  Is this the stallion you have used Thistle?
		
Click to expand...


Yes, I used him on Willough, she is sec D X Newfie, full up 14.2, but built downhill and bigger behind as flat withered. She has a good broad pelvis, is really a 15.2 on short legs!

I just want to add height and refine her, hopefully that will happen. she is due early july.

Would be fairly local to you too, His owner lives in Lincs and he is standing at Brackenspa stud in Lincs for at least part of the season


----------



## koeffee (8 April 2011)

Will pm you!


----------



## kit279 (8 April 2011)

Out of Grafenstolz and Royaldik, I prefer the Graf offspring.  He really stamps his stock and they've all been really super-smart foals - the Royaldiks I've seen were nice enough but not as nice as the Grafs.

For a full TB, I like the look of Spirit Land down at Stormhill Stud.  The lady who owns him has some kind of eye for a horse and for a good breeding match - he'd be on my list and not overly expensive either.


----------



## deskbound (8 April 2011)

I'd venture a look at Primitive Proposal, at Louella -- I went up the other day to look at a range for my mare (bigger stamp KWPN) and while he;s not quite what I want, he's seriously impressive - lovely temperament and stamp, and some cracking progeny (I think Primitive Prospect is probably the most high profile)....


----------



## KatB (9 April 2011)

One More Tiger is Myrtle's Daddy I believe... 

I love the look of El Thuder, and think he'd have lovely Jemima babies  
I love Billy JJ, and think his breeding would suit J's temperament, although may not be light enough...

Brief Encounter? Stunning looking horse, and quite LWT...? Fab movement too


----------



## SnowGoose (13 April 2011)

yay - have a proposal baby - then bailey can have a half brother on the yard   He may have his mummys big head and connie mane but he's got his daddys legs and they seem to do ok in a dressage arena and round a XC course.  will send you some pics of his mum- if you think jemimas chunky you should have seen blue, connie x ID, and look how dainty bails is from the neck back (except for his toe-squashing ID feet obviously)


----------



## Pacey (13 April 2011)

Future Illusion


----------



## icestationzebra (14 April 2011)

Just came back to this thread expecting it to have passed into the depths of the forum and there are lots of new ideas - so thank you everyone for taking the time to post.  I have printed it all off and will review all the suggestions.

Thanks once more


----------



## meardsall_millie (14 April 2011)

deskbound said:



			I'd venture a look at Primitive Proposal, at Louella -- I went up the other day to look at a range for my mare (bigger stamp KWPN) and while he;s not quite what I want, he's seriously impressive - lovely temperament and stamp, and some cracking progeny (I think Primitive Prospect is probably the most high profile)....
		
Click to expand...

DB and isz - my mare, Poppy, is by Primitive Proposal.


----------



## beth123 (3 May 2011)

i would definelty pick royaldik, im sending my mare off to oakham today to be AI'D to him! VERY VERY EXCITED


----------

